# difference between oto and CAE?



## aquachick (May 24, 2006)

How can you tell the difference between an oto and a chinese algae eater? All the pictures I've seen look VERY similar.
Thanks!


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Actually they are not similar at all!! ottos lie somewhat flat on glass and are tadpole shape while CAE's are longer and higher.
ottos are black and white and Cae's are either gold or a brown checkerboard type pattern - at least the ones IU have seen.
Check out these pages.
http://www.thekrib.com/Fish/Algae-Eaters/
http://www.otocinclus.com/

otos are pleasant unassuming little algae eaters and CAE"s are nasty mean spirited Buggers as they get older.
They are also hardier and come from asia whereas I believe otos are south american. Might be wrong as I am going by memory here.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

chinese algea eaters look mor gold than the ottos, ottos are more green


----------



## aquachick (May 24, 2006)

maybe I can post of picture of what I have and someone can identify it?


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

HOw big is it? Otos max at about 1 1/2" while a CAE can get up to 8".


----------



## aquachick (May 24, 2006)

I would say these are about 1.75-2" long. I'll try to get a picture on here if they'll cooperate!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

You should get it ID'ed. CAE's are nasty little buggers. They can actually get to 12 inches, though I've never seen one that big. They get more aggressive with age and more carnivorous, which means after awhile, they won't clean up your algae. They like to suck the slime coats off other fish. I had one do that to 2 danios...both of which died. Terrible little creatures IMO.

Ottos on the other hand are very peaceful. They like the company of their own and are sometimes quite sensitive.


----------

